

Elections Code Section 13117 says ballot order should start with 1 and not 0 - proales
http://www.ocregister.com/articles/baker-368982-bob-councilman.html?fb_action_ids=10152072224525424&fb_action_types=og.recommends&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%257B%252210152072224525424%2522%253A10150960990386685%257D&action_type_map=%257B%252210152072224525424%2522%253A%2522og.recommends%2522%257D&action_ref_map=%255B%255D
Two Bob's with the same name are running for office one chose 1 to go before his name and hacker candidate Bob chose 0 to go before his name. Who goes first? Common CA go tech... go 0.
======
csense
This should be covered in school.

Zero is positive. Mathematicians use some silly convention where zero is
"neither positive nor negative," while any sensible programmer can tell you
it's positive since the sign bit is zero, like every other positive number.

The way schools teach our kids to count is clearly wrong too. Everyone knows
that, when counting a collection of n items, you start at zero and end at n-1.
There have been a good number of HN posts decrying the education system
lately, but oddly enough none of them addressed this specific issue.

